# Pfad zur Webanwendung



## Fiesa (9. Aug 2006)

Hey Leute,

bin grad nen bissl irritiert, hab' nen Web Service  mit Hilfe des Axis-Frameworks deployed, wenn ich den allerdings über den Browser teste hat die Variable Pfad


```
File f = new File(".");
String pfad = f.getAbsolutePath()
```

den Wert C:\eclipse, also den Pfad zur IDE mit der ich den Service gebastelt habe, anstatt den Pfad zur 'deployten' Anwendung...

Irgendwie hab ich grad nen Brett vorm Kopf, kanns mir absolut nicht erklären!

Hat jemand von Euch ne Ahnung worans liegt?

Fiesa


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (9. Aug 2006)

im Servlet

super.getServletContext().getRealPath() wenn mich nicht alles täuscht


----------



## Fiesa (9. Aug 2006)

Danke,

probier ich mal so.

Hast Du nen Plan woran es liegen könnte dass der Pfad auf eclipse zeigt?


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (9. Aug 2006)

Ich nehm mal an dass du das Projekt aus Eclipse raus auf dem Server deployst. Meistens deployt Eclipse das ganze nicht "wirklich" sondern fügt nur nen Context hinzu der auf den Eclipse-Workspace zeigt. Dadurch kriegst du als "Rootpfad" auch den Pfad zum Workspace bzw. zum Projekt.


----------



## Fiesa (9. Aug 2006)

Ja und nein, 

code nur die Klassen innerhalb von eclipse, WSDL2Java, BytecodeEnhancer und Axis-AdminClient ruf ich 'manuell' über ant auf. Das dann aber über den in eclipse integrierten Ant-Editor...aber Du musst schon irgendwie recht haben, irgendwo da 'klinkt' sich wohl eclipse ein, anders ist der Wert der Variablen ja nicht zu erklären...


----------

